# How to get your cart goat to walk in front of you



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

I am new to cart goats and I am having trouble getting my wethers to walk in front of me while I hold the reins. 

They are very good wethers but I think they are a little confused. 

Anything will help.

GoatGirl96


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

My wife says you dangle a carrot in front of it.  I have not trained a cart goat but I'll be doing that soon. It seems to come up that getting the goat to walk in front of you is the most difficult aspect of training. You may need to work from behind the goat and have a silent partner lead the goat in response to your verbal commands. In addition, I think quite a few people who really get their goats trained well use a buggy whip to lightly tap the goat on the rump if it doesn't walk right on command. 

There is a cart goat section in the main index--it seems to get a little more action than this general section. Hopefully you can get a more helpful answer there. JD


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,

This is generally the hardest part in cart training. Goats don't want to walk in front of you, they want to be back where you are. The easiest way to start training cart goats to walk in front is to have a second person in front with a lead line on the halter pulling forward while you drive with the reins in the back. It usually only takes a few times until they learn the driving commands. Don't get frustrated if it does not go smoothly at first. As in all things, practice makes perfect and pretty soon you'll be driving your goats all over town.

Bambi


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

you can also use their "drive home" when you go out on walks to encourage them to move more in front of you.

I would make it very clear for them, though, WHAT you want from them at which point. If you normally insist that they walk behind you on walks and hikes, you need to give them a clue - like a change in gear, taking them out in harness, etc. - that NOW it's allowed to walk ahead of you.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I have never trained a cart goat.
But I would say some goats have more potential
than others. Like julio. He loves to walk ahead of me.
I keep thinking he would make a great cart goat.
I would think that attitude would be a big plus.


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

I was walking my two big alpine does yesterday on a coupler.

They walked out front with line taut. I thought they could pull a cart. Or my pickup! :shock:


----------



## imported_GoatGirl96 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks to all who have posted. Your comments really helped. I am going to try having someone else lead the goat while I hold the reins. 

I understand the "More Potential" idea my wether Lewis seems to be catching on really fast. While his brother seems to be a little slower. (not giving up yet)

Thanks again.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Goatgirl96,
The only way I found to get our wethers to go ahead without me leading (though I didn't try having a second person there) was to put them in harness with the jinker, and then encourage them along from behind the jinker. I had to push the cart to start with (the breeching/britching/whatever pushed the goat) and stop and reward them every time they started walking confidently. I had to have the reins as well though, as they were desperate to turn around to me and I had to hold them on the road. Within a few days Twinks was going very well, and walks fine and confidently now with the reins telling him where to go. He does seem to pick his course and let me change it, which gives him the feeling of knowing where he is going.  
All the best with your wethers.  
Cheers,
Cazz


----------

